

The HP Way: Shareholders get dividends, employees get pink slips - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/278371/hp-way-shareholders-get-dividends-employees-get-pink-slips

======
codgercoder
I think Meg Whitman worked at Bain for a while, just like Romney.

